# Ultracheek finally arrived in Germany



## Miss_Behave (Mar 28, 2006)

thought I let you know, since it took aaaaagggeeesss!!! even studio fix was earlier


----------



## poppy z (Mar 28, 2006)

it arrived in france too. I saw the ultra cheek collection today. I love 2 blush.... it's too bad for my money!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a bit late to this party, not sure if it will suit me but I ordered Flirt & Tease, looks really pretty. Good thing is most of this collection is permanent.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I'm a bit late to this party, not sure if it will suit me but I ordered Flirt & Tease, looks really pretty. Good thing is most of this collection is permanent._

 
that was the blush I was lemming sooo badly but it looks just red on me but then again, most blushes do this on me


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_that was the blush I was lemming sooo badly but it looks just red on me but then again, most blushes do this on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm really fair like you so lots of blushes look really dark on me so i sweep studiofix powder over them and it tones them down and blends them nicely.


----------

